
Why I’m writing another podcast app - navd
https://www.dannav.com/why-im-making-another-podcast-app/
======
ecesena
Thank you for this! Before launching into the complex features, please fix the
listening queue.

Just a queue, add, remove, reorder.

Add - top or bottom, though I use both, typically top for new episodes, bottom
for the bulk I want to eventually listen to

Reorder - it's important to keep the state of each episode, typically I hear
something and I want to prioritize an episode to be the next. My current issue
is that I have to do this before I start a new episode or my queue is doomed.
Example. Listening E1, next is E2 but I decide I want to listen to E5. If I'm
finishing E1, I can put E5 as next. If I just finished E1 and E2 is on,
there's no way for me to jump to E5 without loosing E2.

Also, please define listened/not listened in a human way. Below 5% I haven't
listened the episode (maybe I inadvertently started and wanted to move in the
queue, but I'll come back), above 90% I have listened to it (I don't care
about the last 5min of ads).

I use Apply Podcast, and these 2 simple things are a huge mess. I look forward
to listening with your app!

